# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 01-12-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 24-11-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Paragjykimet ndaj nesh" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga FLORIRI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27572

Titulli: "1 - Dhjetori . Dita nderkombetare kunder HIV/AIDS" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga Auloni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27571

Titulli: "Tung Shqipëtar" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga prishtinasja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27570

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanase #5" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27569

Titulli: "Radio Tirana" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27567

Titulli: "Kenga turke Leila" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27566

Titulli: "&quot;Dy ore me  TV A2 ne Michigan." (postuar 01-12-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27564

Titulli: "E kaluara te gjemon..." (postuar 01-12-2003 nga vana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27563

Titulli: "Perse kokorja e SKENDERBEUT KA KOKEN E DHISE" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27562

Titulli: "A duhet te legalizohet marjuana edhe ne Shqiperi" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga çapkeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27561

Titulli: "Nje  mesazh" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga tefiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27558

Titulli: "Emigracioni eshte ne doren tuaj" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27557

Titulli: "How to reach immortality" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27556

Titulli: "Ded Gjo Luli," (postuar 30-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27551

Titulli: "si mund ti vendos Internet Explorer password" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27547

Titulli: "Euro 2004 Grupet" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27541

Titulli: "Genc Pollo per 28 dhe 29 Nentorin" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27539

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Irccod" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga Irccod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27536

Titulli: "Thesari i vuajtjeve !" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga Lexusja_1963)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27531

Titulli: "Pse &quot;presidenti I Kosoves&quot; Nuk E Ka Vizituar Prekazin Legjendar Dhe Tiranen?" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27530

Titulli: "Kërcënimi islamik!" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27526

Titulli: "Meditim ne krijim" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga (AHMEDI))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27525

Titulli: "Dritan Zaimi" (postuar 30-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27521

Titulli: "Kufijte Shpirterore" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga tefiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27513

Titulli: "oh sa kam qesh o Zotttttttttttttt" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga (AHMEDI))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27508

Titulli: "bushi ne irak" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga (AHMEDI))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27507

Titulli: "Pershendetje forumista !" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga sniper_007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27505

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga zemra" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga Roneo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27496

Titulli: "Erdha edhe une ne forum.." (postuar 29-11-2003 nga KURBINI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27491

Titulli: "Një fletë nga Ditari im" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27488

Titulli: "A ka ndryshim????????" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27484

Titulli: "Windows 98" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga reni00)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27482

Titulli: "Zeri i At Joan Pelushit" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga Seminarist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27480

Titulli: "Ku janë trojet tona?" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27478

Titulli: "Anastas Lula" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27477

Titulli: "Flamurtari dhe mjeshtri i futbollit Vasil Ruci" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27476

Titulli: "Metoda Studjimi" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27475

Titulli: "Nje film per virgjereshat shqiptare !" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27474

Titulli: "Heavy Metal Foto" (postuar 29-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27467

Titulli: "Rugova: Dardania dhe flamuri dardan" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27443

Titulli: "Rugova: Dardania dhe flamuri dardan" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27553

Titulli: "Çkemi forumista" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga player_tani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27439

Titulli: "pershendetje" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga super_mama)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27435

Titulli: "Laptop fiket dhe ndizet pa lajmerim" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27434

Titulli: "Keni kohe per te lexuar nej tjeter prezantim!" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga curlywirly)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27429

Titulli: "Sot promovohet libri i Bedri Islamit &quot;Vrasja e Lulit të vocër" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27425

Titulli: "Qielli i Madalenes" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga dikeafajtore)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27423

Titulli: "President Rugova , kthehu kah kibla!" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27422

Titulli: "edhe nje anetare shtese..." (postuar 28-11-2003 nga Ervisa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27419

Titulli: "Loja e shemtuar me nje vetevrasje tragjike" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27416

Titulli: "Falni lehte?" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27415

Titulli: "ciao" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga lira)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27413

Titulli: "Kush eshte me i keq nga keto njerez" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27412

Titulli: "Kenga qe po degjoni ne kete moment  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 28-11-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27405

Titulli: "Ku mund ta gjeje lojen &quot;galaxy&quot;?" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga shahisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27403

Titulli: "ToMoRri" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27401

Titulli: "Deltari ILIR" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27399

Titulli: "HARESA HISTORIKE :ngerdheshje: ebimi dhe gjenocidi serb ndaj shqiptarve ne sangjakun e Nishit." (postuar 27-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27397

Titulli: "Kush ishin themeluesit e Neoshqiptarizmit" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27396

Titulli: "Ukshin Hoti" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27395

Titulli: "Bastardimi i gjuhes shqipe." (postuar 27-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27393

Titulli: "Bukuria dhe virtyti" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27391

Titulli: "Edhe nje pytje tjeter.... photo program?" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Elti...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27390

Titulli: "Bushi ne Irak per Thanksgiving!!!" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27376

Titulli: "hattrick in Albania" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Shkaba)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27373

Titulli: "Shqiptarët Që Dikur Sundonin Irakun" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27372

Titulli: "Pronësia intelektuale e kërcënuar nga pirateria" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27368

Titulli: "Sofra Tironse Nr 6" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27367

Titulli: "arbër-arben-shqiptar" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27365

Titulli: "Tuk Jakova" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27359

Titulli: "Humor me politikanet Shqiptare !" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27358

Titulli: "Presidenti Bush i ka uruar presidentit Moisiu Ditën e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27355

Titulli: "Futbolliste shqiptare ne klubet evropiane." (postuar 27-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27354

Titulli: "Jeta e Muhmmedit a.s" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27353

Titulli: "Ne jetojme ne te shkuaren!" (postuar 27-11-2003 nga armandovranari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27352

Titulli: "Nje dite, ne shtepine ku u rriten te paret e Ali Pashë Tepelenës" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27348

Titulli: "Shqetsimet e sinqerta te nje Hajduti me H te MADHE.." (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27347

Titulli: "C'mendim keni per martesen me te huaj?" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27345

Titulli: "Ky çast" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27344

Titulli: "Fjalori homerik-shqip" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27343

Titulli: "1 Dhjetori dita nderkombetare kunder sides!" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga DJ-GABRIELE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27342

Titulli: "Programi i pasur kulturo-artistik në Prishtinë me rastin e 28 Nëntorit" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27341

Titulli: "Policia shqiptare ka arrestuar dy persona të dyshimtë se i takojnë organizatës terror" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27340

Titulli: "dyslexic -semundje apo talent?" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27339

Titulli: "Histori te kendshme..." (postuar 26-11-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27338

Titulli: "Luan Plakici,&quot;Trafikova tridhjetë prostituta ne Londer&quot;" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27337

Titulli: "mesimi ne gjuhe te huaj...?" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga marsela)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27335

Titulli: "Skuthi_vogel, dora vete" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga skuthi_vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27330

Titulli: "Cfare do te thot te jesh Lider?" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27329

Titulli: "Gedeon Burkhard" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27328

Titulli: "Sjellja e te Rinjeve ndaj te Moshuareve..." (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27322

Titulli: "Pergjimi i telefonave dhe e-mailit." (postuar 26-11-2003 nga ardit 2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27321

Titulli: "Inter Milan 1- 5 Arsenal ." (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27319

Titulli: "Prezantimi im!" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga Erinda17)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27317

Titulli: "Memoria dhe Humbja e Saj" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27316

Titulli: "heneza" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga pelin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27312

Titulli: "Ja ku jam edhe unë" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga çapkeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27308

Titulli: "Ciao" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga bobi nga torino)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27307

Titulli: "Italia I Dhuron Shqipërisë 7 Helikopterë Modern" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27306

Titulli: "Pershendetje per te gjithe anetaret e forumit" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Rainbow)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27305

Titulli: "Brigitte Nielsen, rikthimi i dytë si bamirëse" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Thjeshtesia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27304

Titulli: "Cili Person Historik" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga arton_swe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27302

Titulli: "Shqipëria i kthen shpinën tenistes Daniela Islamaj" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27295

Titulli: "Legjenda e krijuar ne Anadoll" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Lexusja_1963)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27294

Titulli: "Ne kujtim te Xhemail Mustafes" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27292

Titulli: "Anti-Slavery International award 2003, fitohet nga Vera Lesko" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27291

Titulli: "Batuta nga filma, komedi, skeçe, theatro shqiptare qe ju kane lene me shume mbresa!" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Di68)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27286

Titulli: "Si Eshte Pritur Kontingjenti Ushtarak Shqipetar Ne Irak?" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga CELIK_PARTIE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27285

Titulli: "Pa punesia ne Shqiperi!" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27284

Titulli: "Tifozat E Te Modhes ''tirana''" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27280

Titulli: "Kurthi" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga dimegeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27279

Titulli: "Në njërën dorë celularin, në tjetrën qiriun !" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27278

Titulli: "Garra per marjen e licenses per kompanin e trete celulare" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27277

Titulli: "Te duash apo te te duan?" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27272

Titulli: "Sa kam për të thënë..." (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27271

Titulli: "Banoret e Kamzes protestojne per mungese energjie" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27270

Titulli: "29 Nëntor 1944 Në Video" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27269

Titulli: "Software për dizajn interior" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27267

Titulli: "Tv-te shqipetare ne satelit si kanalet pornografike" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27265

Titulli: "Sofra korçare 4" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27261

Titulli: "Gezuar Bajramin" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27259

Titulli: "Cfare do te benit kur nuk keni rrugezgjidhje rruges te jetes tuaj" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27257

Titulli: "Kampionati boteror i peshengritjes" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga kapedani2001)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27256

Titulli: "Ta pelqesh apo ta urresh, kjo eshte pyetja" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27255

Titulli: "Djaj te mafias apo engjej  te shtetit?" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27254

Titulli: "Shpresa Programme London" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga boys_ashes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27250

Titulli: "Mos e Harro!!!" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27248

Titulli: "Niccolo Machiavelli" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27236

Titulli: "Shtypi ne shqiperi..." (postuar 24-11-2003 nga orisaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27231

Titulli: "&quot;Evropa ti marrë përgjegjësitë në Ballkan&quot;, thotë Albright" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27227

Titulli: "Ajo iku" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga Marildushe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27226

Titulli: "Erdha dhe unë më në fund mes bijve të shqipes" (postuar 24-11-2003 nga MoToRri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27223

Titulli: "Nje anetare me shume nuk besoj te bej keq" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Hena_22)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27218

Titulli: "Prozë ruse" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27217

Titulli: "FBI: Mafia ballkanike dhe pozicioni i shqiptareve." (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27215

Titulli: "Pershtatje nga veprat qe na pelqejne..." (postuar 23-11-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27213

Titulli: " Poezi të bukura Islamike" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27212

Titulli: "Persh te gjitheve nga (Luisi)" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Tom_Sojeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27206

Titulli: "Ali Podrimja- Kush do ta vras Ujkun" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27202

Titulli: "Darka e Fundit - Da Vinci" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27201

Titulli: "Leshi I Jetes Partiake" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27198

Titulli: "SOFRA BERATASE Nr.4" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga martin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27193

Titulli: "Si e shpjegoni këtë gjë?" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27190

Titulli: "Nacionalismi Amerikan" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga ILovePejaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27189

Titulli: "Ruleta" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27187

Titulli: "Kenget historike" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27186

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta të gjithëve në forum" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga liza48)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27184

Titulli: "Arrestohet njerku pedofil, përdhunoi 12-vjeçaren" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Mata)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27175

Titulli: "Rutina !" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Deus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27168

Titulli: "Aktivitete Në Holandë" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Rrap Cungu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27166

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Kush eshte me i keq
 o 'Xhorxh Bush' (4 vota)
 o 'Sllobodan Miloshevic' (3 vota)
 o 'Usama bin Laden' (2 vota)
 o 'Ariel Sharon' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27412

Sondazh: Te duash apo te te duan??
 o 'Te dua vete' (1 vota)
 o 'Te me duan te tjeret' (4 vota)
 o 'As njeren/as tjetren(preferoj/zgjedh vetmine)' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27272

Sondazh: Pse ndodh nje gje e tille?
 o 'Per efekt biznesi?' (0 vota)
 o 'Ky eshte realiteti shqipetar??' (0 vota)
 o 'Mungojne gazetaret e vertete??' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27231

Sondazh: hotmail apo yahoo !!
 o 'hotmail' (12 vota)
 o 'yahoo' (3 vota)
 o 'te tjere' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27103

Sondazh: Kush Është Makina Më e Mirë?
 o 'TVR' (0 vota)
 o 'Aston Martin' (0 vota)
 o 'Alfa Romeo' (0 vota)
 o 'Audi' (2 vota)
 o 'BMW' (1 vota)
 o 'Ferrari' (1 vota)
 o 'Cadillac' (0 vota)
 o 'McLaren' (1 vota)
 o 'Chevrolet' (1 vota)
 o 'Chrysler' (1 vota)
 o 'Citroen' (0 vota)
 o 'Dodge' (1 vota)
 o 'Fiat' (0 vota)
 o 'Ford' (1 vota)
 o 'Honda' (0 vota)
 o 'Jaguar' (0 vota)
 o 'Hummer' (1 vota)
 o 'Jeep' (0 vota)
 o 'Kia' (0 vota)
 o 'Lamborghini' (2 vota)
 o 'Lancia' (0 vota)
 o 'Land Rover' (0 vota)
 o 'Lexus' (0 vota)
 o 'Lotus' (0 vota)
 o 'Maserati' (0 vota)
 o 'Mazda' (0 vota)
 o 'Mitsubishi' (0 vota)
 o 'Opel' (0 vota)
 o 'Toyota' (1 vota)
 o 'Porsche' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26857

Sondazh: Mendoni te jetoni me prinderit tuaj pas marteses?
 o 'Po' (10 vota)
 o 'Jo' (10 vota)
 o 'S`e di akoma' (3 vota)
 o 'kam plot vellezer dhe motra ata do kujdesen.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26769

Sondazh: Fituesi i Euro 2004 ?
 o 'Italy' (3 vota)
 o 'Germany' (4 vota)
 o 'France' (1 vota)
 o 'Portugal' (1 vota)
 o 'Holland' (5 vota)
 o 'England' (2 vota)
 o 'Spain' (0 vota)
 o 'Czech Republic' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26724

Sondazh: Kush dominon ne forum gocat a cunat?
 o 'gocat' (0 vota)
 o 'djemte' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26608

Sondazh: sa te merzitur nga JETA?
 o 'SHUME - sdua te jem me' (5 vota)
 o 'PAK - jete e veshtire' (12 vota)
 o 'ASPAK - e dua ate' (15 vota)
 o 'S'di cte them' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26595

Sondazh: Kush do te fitoje ne zgjedhjet e vjeshtes qe vijne ne Kosove?
 o 'PDK' (3 vota)
 o 'LDK' (1 vota)
 o 'AAK' (0 vota)
 o 'LPK' (5 vota)
 o 'se di' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26331


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

01-12:
 o terroristi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=969

01-12:
 o aulona (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1411

01-12:
 o Sonik (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1460

01-12:
 o freea (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1667

01-12:
 o teni (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2252

01-12:
 o sherla (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3684

01-12:
 o eris - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4042

01-12:
 o Sebastian (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4194

01-12:
 o andiberat (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4313

01-12:
 o Apollo_111 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4520


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 24-11-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 122 Anetare te rinj
 o 132 Tema te reja
 o 2,433 Postime te reja
 o 3 Sondazhe te reja

----------

